# Renewables exceed coal.



## Old Rocks (May 6, 2019)

An accelerating trend.

America's renewable energy set to surpass coal for the first month ever  - CNN

New York (CNN Business)America's clean energy revolution is on the verge of a tipping point.

The renewable energy sector is projected to generate more electricity than coal during the month of April, according to a recent report published by the Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis. That's never happened before.
Coal, long the king of the power sector, has already been dethroned by natural gas, a much cleaner burning fossil fuel. Now, coal is facing intensifying pressure from wind and solar power.
"Five years ago this never would have been close to happening," Dennis Wamstead, research analyst at IEEFA, said in an interview. "The transition that's going on in the electric sector in the United States has been phenomenal."


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2019)

pure propaganda concentrating on Texas " renewables "

heres this video that will give ya the feelz  and guilt killing dopamine you crave ....for climate justice

Democrat Members of the Climate Crisis Committee Showed Up for a Meeting!
May 4, 2019
Kathy Castor
Chair of the Climate Crisis Committee US Representative Kathy Castor
Guest essay by Eric Worrall
After the excruciating embarrassment of having so many no shows for their first climate crisis meeting Republicans managed to adjourn the session, Democrats have finally decided to pretend to do something about climate change.
The following from the Democrat head of the committee Kathy Castor 

Well done Democrats for turning up on the right day. But they didn’t achieve much; the legislation of course is pure political theatre, it is guaranteed to be rejected either by the senate or President Trump.
read the rest @
Democrat Members of the Climate Crisis Committee Showed Up for a Meeting!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2019)

also Putin owns the trump administration 



> US natural gas exports to Europe surge nearly 300%
> by John Siciliano
> The European Union announced Thursday that its imports of U.S. liquefied natural gas have climbed 272% since 2016, with the steepest increases occurring after President Trump met last July with European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker to hash out a trade deal.
> The EU announced the big statistic in kicking off a high-level meeting between U.S. and European business leaders in Brussels on ways to further enhance the LNG trade, featuring Energy Secretary Rick Perry and EU Commissioner for Climate Action and Energy Miguel Arias Cañete.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (May 6, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> also Putin owns the trump administration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, but it's clear he owns the left.


----------



## Moonglow (May 6, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> An accelerating trend.
> 
> America's renewable energy set to surpass coal for the first month ever  - CNN
> 
> ...


Coal is a dying source of energy that is used ..


----------



## Maxdeath (May 6, 2019)

While the report may make some all warm and fuzzy feeling it is to say the least not representative of the real U.S. electrical grid as a whole. 

Coal has been steadily drooping. Most of it being replaced by natural gas since it is cheaper and does require less scrubbing after it is burned. Wind and solar supplies under 17% of our total electric needs and it is expected to not increase in total percentage by much as our shift toward more electric use (electric cars, more electrical devices) increases. 

As you can see by the following renewables even adding in hydroelectric is still a small percentage of our total use. What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## miketx (May 6, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> An accelerating trend.
> 
> America's renewable energy set to surpass coal for the first month ever  - CNN
> 
> ...


Pure bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > An accelerating trend.
> ...


Only because we're changing over to natural gas, which burns cleaner and seems to be easier to get at, no thanks to Obama. So you take credit for the accomplishments of Trump and never give him credit.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 6, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> An accelerating trend.
> 
> America's renewable energy set to surpass coal for the first month ever  - CNN
> 
> ...



That is positive for sure, but it makes sense it would happen in April. One of the biggest issues of Wind/Solar generated electricity is storage. So in extremely hot times when AC bumps demand, coal and gas can be fired to meet demand. You really can’t crank up the sun or wind on demand.


----------



## Moonglow (May 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Trump didn't do shit the trend was starting a decade ago with the Energy Act of 2005.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Obama did everything he could to thwart the energy industry. Trump has been busy removing Obama's regulations since he took office. If Hillary had been president Fracking would be illegal.


----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2019)

How many hundreds of billions in subsidies had coal enjoyed over the last 20 years?


----------



## beautress (May 16, 2019)

"Trump didn't do shit the trend was starting a decade ago with the Energy Act of 2005."​ 
You really weren't paying attention to the Obama administration, were you.


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2019)

Yes, the only technical information we gather from this "report" is Solar and Wind are still failing. That without dirty geothermal, salmon destroying dams, the burning of wood and trash, renewables would be non-existent. Renewables? Killing fish with hydro-electric is renewable, clean, and green? 
Renewables? Burning garbage is renewable, clean, and green? 
Renewables? The toxic natural resource eating geothermal is renewable, clean, and green? 

Renewables do more damage to the environment than all other sources of power.


----------



## elektra (May 17, 2019)

HA!. HA!, HA!, HA! There is no greater joke than a Old Crock post. 

old crock mostly proves that old crock's ideas are false. 

First, take the source, CNN, that is fake news. 
Second, follow the link and read what is left out of the article. 


> according to a recent report published by the Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis.



http://ieefa.org/ieefa-u-s-april-is...entous-in-transition-from-coal-to-renewables/



> To be fair, there are seasonal considerations. Of particular note, is the long-held practice of taking coal plants offline during the lower demand periods of the spring (and fall) to perform maintenance and upgrades to ensure that they are ready for the higher demand of the summer and winter seasons. In addition, spring tends to be peak time for hydro generation.



Now that is funny, really funny! When we shutdown the coal plants, and the hydro electric dams are providing the most electricity cause of all the snow melt, we can say that "renewables" produced more than coal.

Got that, when a coal plant is not operating, they "project", that wind and solar (with most of the help from hydro), MAY surpass coal!

Follow the links old crock gives and we find that old crock proves himself a giant moron!


----------



## tycho1572 (May 17, 2019)

Everything has been getting better since Trump was elected.


----------



## dannymiration (May 31, 2019)

very nice


----------



## elektra (Jun 7, 2019)

Oddball said:


> How many hundreds of billions in subsidies had coal enjoyed over the last 20 years?


0


----------

